# Got pulled over for a truck/trailer check



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Freaky, I just posted about this the other day on another thread. Today it happens! I was coming home after riding lessons, and there was a police car at a pull out stop. He turns on his lights as I go by so I pull in the stop. He says a safety check of tow vehicle and trailer. Okay, I just had it serviced less than a month ago, so have at it. He checked break away brakes, lights, suspension, tires, hitch, safety chains and paperwork of course. He said everything was good and tight however I did have a cracked windshield, he didn't fine me, just told me to get it fixed asap. I said yes I am going to. So, everyone hauling, just so you know, it does happen. I am okay with it, although it cost 15 minutes of my time before work, I have to haul home, unload &unhitch, get ready for work and go, no time for coffee thank's to the check. I did ask him if he wanted to check my horse's tail lights, he laughed and said I am sure they are good too.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Over 20 years of hauling from IN to MO and back every year and we were only checked once in IL. We were stopped getting gas and an officer pulled in behind us. He checked our health & coggins papers and the break away brakes and that was it. I think he more glanced at those things than he inspected them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Things are getting way more diligent here.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

We got pulled over the other day taking a couple of horses to the vet for teeth floating and health papers. He checked the tire pressure, break-away, lights, turn signals, and that the truck was rated for the trailer weight. No issues and we were fine, but I have never been stopped before. They're doing it more here, too. Since we were local, he didn't ask for coggins/papers but reminded us that if were to haul a few miles into another state, we'd need them, which we knew. He peeked into the trailer just to be sure we actually had horses in there (apparently trafficking illegals and minors is becoming a larger issue in many areas, and livestock trailers are a prime way to move people without arousing suspicion).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Coming to work today, same cop (he must be a former DOT) had a 2 horse straight haul pulled over, horses unloaded and tow vehicle detached from the trailer, so it looks like he pulled that rig off the road for an unsafe whatever. Crack down here.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^ While I don't have an issue with cracking down on unsafe rigs, you'd think allowing the trailer to get to a safe place to unhitch and unload horses would be common sense.... the side of the road is not exactly a safe place to do either.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It was in a bit of pull out area, but not that big of spot either!


----------

